

Ask HN: First Kinect startup? - ch00ey

With the recent news about Microsoft releasing Kinect's SDK (http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/13/microsoft-details-kinect-sdk-for-windows-pc-promises-robust-sk/)<p>When would you expect (if at all) to see a Kinect based startup?
======
larsberg
Based on usual MSFT behavior, I would assume there are already several
companies in an Partner relationship and working on products under NDA. At the
time the commercial version (if not the Academic version) of the SDK is
launched, I'd expect the usual parade-of-demos by CTOs of those companies.

So, I expect to "see" those startups at whatever event MSFT launches the SDK
officially.

